# Blazblue: Calamity Trigger (for Guilty Gear fans)



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 28, 2009)

It's been around for a while actually... Japan gets this on PS3/X360 on June 25 and America gets this on June 30. 

Fighting game with Heavy music was great the first time around. So Daisuke Ishiwatari has released the successor to the Guilty Gear series. 

I played this last year in the Japan arcades. It's essentially Guilty Gear in a different flavor. But I ain't complaining. 

Plus the music is just splendid.


----------



## DDDorian (Apr 28, 2009)

A pal of mine collects PCB's and shit so I've played this for a few hours and I agree, it's basically Guilty Gear with different characters. I particularly liked that Stay Puff ghost-looking thing (Arakune?) as he seemed to play kinda like Zappa but not lose all the goddamned time

Kinda sucks that we'll never get another proper GG game, but I can live with this.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 29, 2009)

Then again, there's Sengoku Basara X



Basically, Guilty Gear with MvC2 style assists.... not released outside Japan because of the bloody abysmal Devil Kings translation. 

Awesome, but rare as hell.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 22, 2009)

purely for the reason that I'm extremely stoked on getting this... and it's only just over a week away for a release date! 

This is goona get me off Street Fighter 4 and Gundam Musou 2 so I can focus on turing Ragna into a powerhouse. 

New trailer too:

YouTube - BlazBlue Official HD Trailerhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KcdCKfwsFM

Who else? Or is it just me and DDDorian?


----------



## Desi (Jul 3, 2009)

So, did anyone get it, yet? I just got in in the mail today. Of course, it's the limited edition version, or as I like to call it, the "Elite" version LOL. I just noticed Bang Shishigami carries around a huge ass nail on his back . Makes me wonder if the other ninja from his clan carried giant hammers, screwdrivers, and wrenches as weapons.


----------



## goth_fiend (Jul 4, 2009)

I love it getting my street fighter 4 TE as well for this one and marvel vs capcom 2


----------



## HamBungler (Jul 4, 2009)

I have it but I can't play it as my 360 decided to take a shit and died


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 12, 2009)

Just ordered the game, except the Region free US version is out of stock.

Oh well, time to play the waiting game....


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jul 12, 2009)

not bad, but the main thing Guilty Gear has over it (and 99% of games, really) is its soundtrack is SOOO good. My roommate has the two live Guilty Gear cds and wow, I haven't even played the game but the live performances were godlike. Def my fav kind of music, instrumental rock/metal/prog/whatever you wanna call it.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 12, 2009)

I've got Guilty Gear Sound Alive, and agreed, that was fantastic. 

...which is good because Daisuke repeats the formula with the Blazblue soundtrack. Well, maybe not Taokaka's theme , but the entire soundtrack is killer.  And there's a lot more church organ and electronica this time around so it's a bit more eclectic too. 

Actually, I've got all the Guilty Gear stuff as well as the Blazblue sountrack. Even the Korean only Soundtrack by N.EX.T was sheer awesome.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 11, 2009)

So I finally got the game, and after a week of constant playing, the story modes are very similar to Guilty Gear. Not saying much but this game is all about the mechanics anyway. Every character is both fun and unique to play thanks to the Drive button. Taokaka is the closest we'll get to 3S Yun Genei Jin. 

Also Bang Shishigami reminds me of Rock Lee with the Fu-Rin-Kan-Zen 4 gates move, except when he does his super he gets his own theme song. So much respect. 

Off to dustloop.com I go... gotta stop playing Ragna like Order Sol. 


On a side note: anyone here played Battle Fantasia? I'll be getting this by the end of the week.


----------



## Desi (Aug 12, 2009)

Funny story about Bang Shishigami. I was fighting against the cheeseball of all cheeseballs, Jin. I was on the third round, and I had very little energy left compared to Jin's slightly less than half energy bar. I desperately started mashing buttons because I freaked at the thought of losing completely to this douche. Keep in mind that I was new to Bang and was just winging it. Just as I almost set my control on fire due to the intense mashing of buttons...the Bang install initiated . Yes, it was like Rock lee opening the gates, and that song...THAT THEME SONG!!! That lucky strike won me the match, and after my session I went to practice mode so I can get better with Bang. But seriously, ya'll had to be there to see my reaction to the Bang install, I was screaming, crying, and LMAO all at the same time.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 25, 2009)

SBO was full of Arakune and Carl players. There was an awesome Bang too. 

Now I now why Carl is so damn good:

YouTube - Population of China-lo Res

Eddie incarnate.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 29, 2009)

Already a sequel in the works: BlazBlue Continuum Shift

2 characters confirmed. 












And a whole heap of mechanical changes:

BLAZBLUE Continuum Shift : Changes [Loketest 9/26] - Dustloop Forums


And I haven't finished story mode yet...


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 1, 2009)

Fuck I knew I forgot something at Target ;_;


----------

